# Why does everyone always seek a female puppy?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm just curious as to what people's reasoning for prefering a female to a male.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I dont....i looked for a male Spoo to rescue and found Mister. I hadnt had a male dog in a while and wanted one and its been smooth sailing.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Majority I've seen posted want females. Every breeder I talk to always has the most requests for females.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Females have uteruses and a heat cycle. =/ Cha-ching $$$$ to most people.

I personally want a male.. but if temperment wins I will get a female. (Either sex will be altered)


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Females have uteruses and a heat cycle. =/ Cha-ching $$$$ to most people.
> 
> I personally want a male.. but if temperment wins I will get a female. (Either sex will be altered)


But if you are going to a good breeder you aren't going to be allowed to breed her so what's the point?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> But if you are going to a good breeder you aren't going to be allowed to breed her so what's the point?


The whole thing about females being better behaved perhaps? I'm not sure, I've never paid much attention to the myths that go along with male/female personalities.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> The whole thing about females being better behaved perhaps? I'm not sure, I've never paid much attention to the myths that go along with male/female personalities.


What I hear consistantly is that males are more for family pets because females can be more independent.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> What I hear consistantly is that males are more for family pets because females can be more independent.


And I've heard the completely opposite, lol. It all depends on the individual.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> And I've heard the completely opposite, lol. It all depends on the individual.


I totally agree. I think it's common to push what you need to get rid of but that's just me.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I totally agree. I think it's common to push what you need to get rid of but that's just me.


Oh, you do have a point there.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I like to give tummy rubs uninterrupted by extra "parts"  

It's hard to describe exactly why I was looking for a female, but it's true that I was wishing for a girl... In speaking with my breeder, I was "this close" to accepting a male if there weren't enough females in the litter (I was #3 on the list and Lucy was the 3rd and last girl born!!) Cherie assured me that if I would accept a boy that I would be very happy with that choice - and I'm sure I would've been - but I DO love my girl!

I can guarantee that my choice for a female had absolutely NOTHING to do with uteruses or cha-ching... All of my 4 legged family members are spayed/neutered/gelded as soon as safely possible. 

All of my dogs have been female, and I like my pack of girls! I know a lot of people have a misconception that males mark their territory, hump, and have other unpleasant behaviors, but I know that unspayed females can also mark (I've seen some females lift their legs every bit as high as males - the urine doesn't travel as far, but the concept is the same) and humping is a dominant behavior no matter the gender.

Maybe someday I'll have a male spoo, but for now I'll enjoy my princess!  (and I really do like smooth tummy rubs!)


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I disagree with the statement to push what you have available. I will not put one of my puppies in a home where he is not wanted. If they want a female and I have a male, I tell them sorry... try... such and such. 

But I do tell anyone who asks my opinion, male vs female, personally... if I could only have one standard poodle in my life, it would ... hands down... be a neutered male.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

desertreef said:


> I disagree with the statement to push what you have available. I will not put one of my puppies in a home where he is not wanted. If they want a female and I have a male, I tell them sorry... try... such and such.
> 
> But I do tell anyone who asks my opinion, male vs female, personally... if I could only have one standard poodle in my life, it would ... hands down... be a neutered male.


But if you are doing that you are a good breeder and care about where your puppies are going. There are too many that just push pups for bucks out there and could care less.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I read somewhere online that females tend to be easier to train
they're less likely to be CRAZY playful 
((my pup must be the exception to that rule))

I actually wanted a boy but the breeder sold the boy that I wanted so I ended up with Elphie
and I'm glad it worked out that way ^_^


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

I think its because people dont want to see the doggies lil red rocked jump out all the time when hes laying on his belly or something @[email protected]

Prolly also people think females will be less dominant and more of a "lap dog"


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

there is the general conception that boys are more dominant, they cock their legs on everything, hump stuff, and are generaly more of a pain than girls to simply have around. Now we all KNOW that's not true, but it *is* a general conception amoung those that know no better...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

There are a couple reasons why i want a female next. Personally, i like males in general more. I want to "try out" a female though. I want to see the different personality then my males. I want a fast and smart little bi*ch to compete with.  
The main reason i am getting a female next though is because it works out best with my future dogs. Some breeds i want cant be with other males, etc. 

It has nothing to do with training, "parts", smarts, etc. I Love the boys, but need/want a female next. I am looking forward to having a little girl, but males are my compainion choice.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

When we had litters of puppies (I was very little), the female puppies were always the first to leave our house. I think it is just a misconception from people thinking that girls - if they have children - will be better family dogs, being maternal and taking care of the kids. (While this was very true for my Grandmother's female collie, it was incredibly untrue for our own cocker spaniel/first female grey. She could care less about being a mommy, let alone mine!)

People get boys, thinking they will be sporty and athletic and like to go on hikes/etc. Another misconception. TheQueen is the sportiest dog I have seen and can outrun the boys any day, and loves doing so to boot! I've had people at the dog park call her a "him/he" after they have seen her play fetch non-stop for an hour, or jump as high as she does, or run as fast as she does, or stand up for herself like she does. (Usually, those doofuses are the ones genuinely shocked that she is a girl.)

I think it is just old school mentality for a lot of consumers/people looking to adopt.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I have two male dogs and one female and while I love my little princess, I am all about boys!!! I love male dogs, male cats, male humans....you get the picture. :biggrin: My female loves me, but my boys are inlove with me!


----------



## pooluvr8 (Feb 14, 2009)

I am palnning on adopting a young male... I can't have kids so I thought it would be the next best thing.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> ll of my dogs have been female, and I like my pack of girls! I know a lot of people have a misconception that males mark their territory, hump, and have other unpleasant behaviors, but I know that unspayed females can also mark (I've seen some females lift their legs every bit as high as males - the urine doesn't travel as far, but the concept is the same) and humping is a dominant behavior no matter the gender.


... Mine does this. :doh: When I take her out on walks, she'll smell, and either lift her back leg and pee on something, or she'll back her toosh into it and pee in it (like a bush or tall grass.) She's been spayed for over three years, and I've seen females humping (though it was obviously dominance.)


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I'm just curious as to what people's reasoning for prefering a female to a male.


I started with males but my last toy poodle is a female. I decided I wanted one to eventually breed. I am still working on readling up on it first so for now we are just going to the shows.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I prefer that males but hubby likes females He had a bad experience with a male spoo growing up . But my one boy has changed his mind ..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think breeders are finally making a dent in the misconception that females are better pets than males. I adore all of my dogs, but if given a choice, male or female, it is boys for me all the way!! The girls love you, AFTER you feed them. They are all about survival of the species and looking out for #1. While they are sweet and loving, there is nothing like the loyalty, devotion and dedication of a male to his people, particularly his female people. l have found lately the gap between people wanting males vs people wating females is closing and nearly even now.


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Many buyers operate under the misconception that even if they neuter their male, it will still mark in their home. This can be true for either males or females, however, though not likely. Many people are looking for a puppy to nurture and love as a child, and I think female puppies bring that out more in people. Most of my elderly clients favor females over males by about 10 to 1. My own observation is that females mature faster than males and are often more "mature" in behavior. The males seem to stay young and goofy in their heads until they are at least two. I personally prefer males as pets because I like males in general . But a well bred female is certainly just as good and you don't have to worry about the marking thing in the home for a large part. When I had my litter, the requests for females outnumbered the request for males by at least double. Though once they saw the puppies and played with them, they didn't care what they took home.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have 2 boys and a girl. And possibly adopting a girl. So my house will be rather equally diverse. (then I am done!)

I would say my boys - one Pom and one SP are my love bugs! Aoki is a little princess some our fault I am sure but some is just the way she is. She humps too from time to time and on walks will squat to pee frequently. Neither of the boys do this. Olie is still young.... Honestly I had never looked at it as a male/female thing as far as the dogs are concerned BUT now that I am possibly adopting a female SP I AM - because I want to do so much with her that my BF would rather not with Olie - cuts and hair.......I cannot wait!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

bigpoodleperson said:


> *There are a couple reasons why i want a female next. Personally, i like males in general more. I want to "try out" a female though. I want to see the different personality then my males. * I want a fast and smart little bi*ch to compete with.
> The main reason i am getting a female next though is because it works out best with my future dogs. Some breeds i want cant be with other males, etc.
> 
> It has nothing to do with training, "parts", smarts, etc. I Love the boys, but need/want a female next. I am looking forward to having a little girl, but males are my compainion choice.


This is where I'm at too. I have two males and have never had a female. While Harley has never had a problem w/ male dog, I think adding a female would be best, on the off chance of same sex aggression. (I know of a male Spoo who is very dominant aggressive towards other male dogs. It didn't become a problem until he was an adult and he had to be rehomed b/c of it. I would be heartbroken if I had to make that decision.)


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I have two intact males and the only time it really becomes a problem is when the girls are in . so as long as everyone is fixed and trained it should never be an issue..


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I have three males at home now. I think I get along better with them. It will take a heck of a special girl to fill our home. I thought we might have a problem with Cash and my pyr but after about two weeks they got to be pretty good friends. Now Cash absolutely loves the pyr. He grooms him, pulls the burrs out of his coat and everything.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought I would add that Harley is 5, intact and NEVER marks in the house. He really isn't bad about it on walks either. No humping either. My neutered Maltese is another story.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

This is a very interesting thread! I've been on a mission to find our perfect female spoo for about 2 months now. I have a male toy, a male yorkie, a male corgi and a female corgi. The female is definitely the dominant dog. She marks over the males and shows them "who's your mama!" from time to time. LOL! I don't know how Phoebe would react to another female in the house. She is our little diva.

I've always been partial to female dogs, cats, and horses. And yet, thinking back over my lifetime, I've had more male dogs.

I guess the temperament is what wins out with me. When I bought Cisko I was adamant that I wanted a female mini.....and then I saw Cisko. I'm going to visit a breeder tomorrow who has males and females available. I told her all about our lifestyle and she says she has "THE PERFECT GUY" for us. LOL! 

We'll see.......


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I always SAY I want a female, but the best dogs I've had have always been male.

Go figure.

When we adopted our last greyhound, I went there saying "I want a male, any color but brindle."
What we came home with?
A brindle female. :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm a male person myself, always found the boys easier to work with and you could show them without worrying that they would come in heat right before the national and blow all their coat. 
My boy Howie will mark in the house giving the chance, usualy only when he gets into the bedrooms he isn't allowed in and something of hubby's happens to be on the floor. He doesn't do it often and hasn't done it in Forever but two nights ago he gave in to tempation and ran into my office and marked a pair of my hubby's pants that were hanging over the chair ready for the next day. 

Hubby insisted that Howie be the very last male dog I owned, he onl agreed to Jazz because she was female and he insisted that when I was looking for a puppy I get a female. He DID say that if I found a silver male and a female was unavialable then I could have the male but only if it was a silver spoo. Since he knew that was what I had my heart set on and had had difficulties in finding. I feel for Saleen's brother origionaly and wanted him but since Saleen wasn't spoken for he insisted that it was her or nothing. He doesn't understand about picking out a dog based on other things like temperment but he's learning. I wouldn't trade my girls for the world now though 

I can also report that having a girl dog is slightly more fun because you can treat them like a princess and dress them in pink and put perdy bow in their hair LoL... My dogs must think I'm nuts


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

taxtell said:


> I always SAY I want a female, but the best dogs I've had have always been male.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> ...


That's ok... our first foster greyhound we were told was a small brindle female. We go to pick up this sweet girl, and the vet is looking at us like we're crazy. "No, I'm pretty sure I neutered him. I can check... but... I'm pretty positive."

Needless to say, we got a painfully shy brindle male, who isn't tiny at all! (But whom also isn't painfully shy anymore! Oh... and isn't a foster anymore...) :rolffleyes:


----------



## Rue (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't give much thought about the sex of my puppy. I just wanted one. I chose the one that seemed to like us best, and that turned out to be a male one. 

I have read the thread and sat here and thought about it. I can see why ppl would want a dog of a certain sex for a whole variety of reasons. I still think that having one that "fits in" with you is the way to go but hey I am no expert.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I prefer males. Every female I've ever had has been a pain in the you-know-what!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I prefere males to. ALL of my pets are males, cats, hedgehog, chinchillas, 4 out of our five dogs are male and all the dogs in the past have been males. I dont know what it is but I like the personality of male dogs better. All of my sisters have female dogs, while I love them they are just so sassy and clingy (I know this is just the dogs personality but it seems all girl dogs I've met are like this. The little ones anyway). I would consider getting a female depending on her personality, I'm not limiting myself to only males. Theyre just the ones that we usually end up picking in the end!


----------

